# Reports: Lakers to hire Mike Brown



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Lakers owner Buss says team is “very close” to hiring a coach*

Interesting that Jerry Buss himself came out with this statement.

Power move within the organization? Back-handing Jimmy to the corner?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Lakers owner Buss says team is “very close” to hiring a coach*

Sources: Brown, Lakers in serious talks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers owner Buss says team is “very close” to hiring a coach*

****


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers owner: “very close” to hiring a coach. ESPN says it could be Mike Brown*

I feel like you guys are basically giving up winning anymore championships short term.

I don't mean to imply Mike Brown is *that* bad of a coach. He's not. But he's not what your team needs. He hasn't shown he's able to manage star players (and judging by all the **** Lebron allegedly got away with in Cleveland...he's proven he can't). He's a solid coach for solid teams with solid players, but I don't think he fits in L.A.

At all.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Lakers owner: “very close” to hiring a coach. ESPN says it could be Mike Brown*



> Comcast SportsNet's Matt Steinmetz reported late Tuesday that the Lakers will hire former Cavs coach Mike Brown.
> The deal is expected to be worth $18 million over four years, which is notable because the Lakers did not want to spend more than $5 million per year, which would have likely excluded Rick Adelman and some other bigger name candidates. Brown is credited for being a part of the Gregg Popovich coaching tree and his defensive approach, while his offense is much more controversial.


hmm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers owner: “very close” to hiring a coach. ESPN says it could be Mike Brown*

Adelman wouldve been good. Brown isnt what you want.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lakers owner: “very close” to hiring a coach. ESPN says it could be Mike Brown*

Wow. Please don't do that

Kobe isn't built to have a one page playbook anymore


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: MSNBC: Lakers to hire Mike Brown*



> Comcast SportsNet's Matt Steinmetz reported late Tuesday that the Lakers will hire former Cavs coach Mike Brown.
> 
> The deal is expected to be worth $18 million over four years, which is notable because the Lakers did not want to spend more than $5 million per year, which would have likely excluded Rick Adelman and some other bigger name candidates. Brown is credited for being a part of the Gregg Popovich coaching tree and his defensive approach, while his offense is much more controversial.
> 
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/43163467/ns/sports-player_news/


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So the Lakers are going to take all the money from their local tv contract and all the money from gouging the paying customers for seats and then refuse to pay an extra million a year for the best available coach. That is so ****ing hilarious if it happens...well not for everyone. If you're going to lowball it you may as well move Shaw over a seat.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not a fan of this hire at all.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

From Hall of Fame coach to Hall of Lame..

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hoping it's not Mike Brown, but it'd be better than Mike Dunleavy.

If we're giving this job to Brown, why not just hire Brian Shaw? I'm not REALLY disappointed with this hire, but I'm certainly questioning the intelligence and reasoning ability of our front office if this happens.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember everyone saying it would be the assistant head coach taking over, but this is just laughable.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't get it...both Adelman and Van Gundy (who apparently wasn't even in the mix) bring so much more to the table in terms of experience and variety.

I guess Buss is the new Sterling.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Dont even joke like that. Buss helped make the NBA what it is.


...god I wish I hadnt clicked on BBF before going to bed....ugh...

this isnt going to happen,this isnt going to happen,this isnt going to happen,this isnt going to happen,this isnt going to happen,this isnt going to happen,


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

absolutely hate this move... and aside from what everyone else has said, i just hate the way he looks/speaks.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

this is a joke of a decision!! Mike Brown was clueless with what to do with Lebum at Cavs where his favourite play was to give the ball to Lebum and watch him choke. 

they should have just appointed Brian Shaw (though i would prefer Adelman)


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> I don't get it...both Adelman and Van Gundy (who apparently wasn't even in the mix) bring so much more to the table in terms of experience and variety.
> 
> I guess Buss is the new Sterling.


No they suck too !

80's - :2ti:
90's - :jr:
2000's - :2worf:
2010's - Mike Brown ??? :fail:

Its 1991 all over again. Where's Antonio Harvey when you need him ??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Great. You know why I don't like this move? After every loss now I'll have to hear how the Lakers need to fire Mike Brown and it's all Mike Brown's fault. At least Adelman would take a couple of months to reach that status.

Coach's and ref's are the two biggest scapegoats in the league.

The triangle is pretty much a free lance motion offense anyways. Hopefully we'll work the offense from the post and improve our D tremendously.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This means that Shaw will most certainly be gone too.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ron said:


> I don't get it...both Adelman and Van Gundy (who apparently wasn't even in the mix) bring so much more to the table in terms of experience and variety.
> 
> I guess Buss is the new Sterling.


Is Van Gundy really better than Mike Brown? He doesn't bring offense with him either.

I think Mike Brown is a good coach. His major failing is offense. If he can get someone to handle that I don't see why it couldn't work.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

He'll install the old Spurs defense and we'll run the triangle still most likely. I see no real difference between Mike brown Adelman and any of the other names thrown out there. 

I think it could work Brown is an enthusiastic coach something the Lakers I think need at this stage we started with our vets to get alittle stagnant with Phil jackson. 

Brown will have them playing more physical and have much more solid defensive principles using the old Spurs model of defense. 

Our issue will be how the offense is structured and how we run it... he should keep the triangle and push for us getting a younder pg and the pushing of the ball in transition alot more. 

but it could work.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Mike Brown is a good coach. It wasn't right for him to be fired after back to back 60 win seasons.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, I dont hate Brown. Hopefully, he will get more out of these guys on defense. 

I will give him the beneift of the doubt for now. This Lakers team has more talent than he had in Cleveland, so maybe he can show us something on offense.


Lets face it, pretty much everyone is a downgrade when Phil Jackson was your previous coach.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would have prefered Adleman, or Shaw. I don't like this move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

After marinating on this for a bit ive come to the conclusion that i neither love this nor hate it. I feel we could have done better with Adelman but also a lot worse with Dunleavy. We know Brown will coach defense which is a plus and hes finally gonna get a chance to see what he can do on offense. If he sucks, then ill just turn around and blame Jim Buss because apparently this is his move. Please keep in mind that the Rudy T signing was also Jim Buss' move...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great. You know why I don't like this move? After every loss now I'll have to hear how the Lakers need to fire Mike Brown and it's all Mike Brown's fault. At least Adelman would take a couple of months to reach that status.
> 
> Coach's and ref's are the two biggest scapegoats in the league.
> 
> The triangle is pretty much a free lance motion offense anyways. Hopefully we'll work the offense from the post and improve our D tremendously.


I don't think it's possible to play the triangle and the defense Mike Brown plays. That defense requires all the energy and that's what leaves his offenses looking so bad.

These two systems don't mesh in my opinion. Lakers could be one of those typical teams without an identity next year if they try and implement both systems.



VanillaPrice said:


> I would have prefered Adleman, or Shaw. I don't like this move.


Maybe Dr. Buss wasn't willing to pay Shaq to pass coaching ideas to an open Shaw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Another plus.. Ron Artest won Defensive player of the year playing under Mike Brown's defensive scheme in Indiana.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

fml

i dont think ill be watching this team AT ALL next season. this is just painful. reminds me of all the bad stuff during the Hate-Kupchak years.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The bigger issue is not even the Mike Brown hire, it is the fact that Jim Buss is now fully in control of the Lakers.

If you think the Steinbrenner brothers are bad, get ready for Jim! He will most likely turn down a Dwight for Bynum trade if the opportunity presented itself.:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's a done deal. 

4yrs/$18.25m


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not sure how he'll make L.A better defensively because the fact remains that this team is long in the tooth, as Jerry West said.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently Kobe was on board with it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently Kobe was on board with it.


Of course he is, Mike Brown is going to let Kobe do whatever the hell he wants on offense.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Game3525 said:


> Of course he is, Mike Brown is going to let Kobe do whatever the hell he wants on offense.


This would be great if it was Kobe from 2005...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6587752


so depressing....This is going to cause so much uproar by the fans its going to trickle down to the players. Every fan will tell the players their coach sucks. Brown is going to get eaten up by the media, fans, and players irrelevant if he deserves it or not (which he most likely will)...this is going to end ugly, probably with Kobe getting in a screaming match with him during a timeout


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

changed my avatar for you Basel


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ha, thanks.

I really wish we would've given Shaw a chance. Or at least Adelman. But Mike Brown? I'm not going to say it's a bad move just yet because we don't know what could happen. But I don't like it so far.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I wanted, 1. Shaw, 2. Adelman, 3. Van Gundy. Brown wasn't even on my radar.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Iv'e only known this news for 12 hours and it is already too much pain...oh god...Can I please snap my fingers and skip a year of the NBA season....so...so...depressed.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^^Over reaction much?

I say we let the man coach a few games before proclaim him the death of the Lakers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The more I think about it the more okay I am with this signing. 

Before, I was way more gung ho about Adleman, but what has he done that Brown hasnt? Neither have won championships, and both have lost in the finals. Why is Adelman so much better?

I also have to admit about backtracking away from Shaw. I liked the idea of giving him a chance, but I just dont think it would have worked. The team would always see him as an assistant coach and treat him as such. I mean, he used to off the bench behind Fish and Kobe!

I said it somewhere else on these boards, when you go from having Phil Jackson as your head coach, whoever follows is going to seem pretty ****ty.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

At least Mike Brown will call timeouts when the other team is going on a 20-0 run! Give him a chance, but I dont think the success of the Lakers next season is going to be won or lost with the coach, its who we sign and if we can get some help in the back court and the bench.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW, its not like we got a real young team who need a dictator to keep them in check, we got Kobe and father time for that!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> ^^^Over reaction much?


nope...its over...everything...done...If only the rapture had been correct I wouldnt have to deal with the pain of this news


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

are the assistants staying? Cleamons? Hamblen? Shaw???


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> nope...its over...everything...done...If only the rapture had been correct I wouldnt have to deal with the pain of this news


Change your tampon and pop a midol...Lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Iv'e only known this news for 12 hours and it is already too much pain...oh god...Can I please snap my fingers and skip a year of the NBA season....so...so...depressed.


Can you? because otherwise we will have to hear whining after every loss.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

kobe is going to slap him than kill him


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6587752
> 
> 
> so depressing....This is going to cause so much uproar by the fans its going to trickle down to the players. Every fan will tell the players their coach sucks. Brown is going to get eaten up by the media, fans, and players irrelevant if he deserves it or not (which he most likely will)...this is going to end ugly, probably with Kobe getting in a screaming match with him during a timeout


WTF are you talking about? :wtf: :krazy:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Can you? because otherwise we will have to hear whining after every loss.


I have no option but to give him a chance...but until the Lakers play a game and he can prove to me otherwise I'm of the opinion that he sucks as a coach and rode Lebrons coattails in an epically weak eastern conference at the time. He is going to be exposed as a lame coach who is going to screw up in some way with the spotlight on him. Thats my opinion/prediction...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I have no option but to give him a chance...but until the Lakers play a game and he can prove to me otherwise I'm of the opinion that he sucks as a coach and rode Lebrons coattails in an epically weak eastern conference at the time. He is going to be exposed as a lame coach who is going to screw up in some way with the spotlight on him. Thats my opinion/prediction...


Totally disagree.

I think this was ultimately the best pick we could have made. I hate the ****ing triangle and applaud its exit.

And this guy will bring us a defensive energy we didn't see much at all this year...Phil let them play and it worked for many years but for whatever reason this year it didn't work (as a matter of fact, we blew up spectacularly, as in only in L.A. we can).

Don't forget, this guy forged Artest's defensive game when he was an assistant in Indiana. I am looking forward to next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone worried about not getting an "exciting team" because of Brown needs a reality check.

What do fans consider most exciting? Dunks.

Where do most dunks occur? Fast breaks.

What creates fast breaks? Defense.

If Mike Brown can make us a defensive powerhouse again, I'll be happy. It will also be nice to finally have a system that doesn't preclude us from signing certain players or making in-season transactions. I'm not on the Mike Brown bandwagon, but I'm certainly not going to say that his hiring was some sort of catastrophic mistake. Put me down as "undecided but hopeful".


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone worried about not getting an "exciting team" because of Brown needs a reality check.
> 
> What do fans consider most exciting? Dunks.
> 
> ...


This. I'm actually looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The most exciting thing is winning championships. I don't care how it's done, just do it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> I hate the ****ing triangle and applaud its exit.


Wow...who's crazy?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Now that the deal is done, Brown deserves the chance. You never know. I like the fact that he has a defensive-minded reputation. PJ used to publicly preach defensive each year, but never seemed to stick with it. With that done, now we must concentrate on upgrading our PG, SF, and bench.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ron - how can you hate an offense that has brought us five championships?

I don't know, I'm starting to come around to this a little bit. I don't think he's the perfect fit but he's not *awful.*


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I think we can all agree that at least it wasn't Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Ron - how can you hate an offense that has brought us five championships?
> 
> I don't know, I'm starting to come around to this a little bit. I don't think he's the perfect fit but he's not *awful.*


Because its boring as hell and you see what happens when the players don't want to do it anymore.

Time to move on.

Plus I am a veteran of showtime, and those five titles were a hell of a lot more fun then this crap.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> Because its boring as hell and you see what happens when the players don't want to do it anymore.
> 
> Time to move on.
> 
> Plus I am a veteran of showtime, and those five titles were a hell of a lot more fun then this crap.


It certainly was fun...no arguement here!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This isn't about what's more fun. I don't care how we win championships, as long as we win them.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

IMO...the Showtime era was more about our personnel...not our offense.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

ceejaynj said:


> IMO...the Showtime era was more about our personnel...not our offense.


You may not be off with that. Usually, you hear more about the players on the Showtime Lakers than the offense.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think showtime could ever work in the NBA again.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> I dont think showtime could ever work in the NBA again.


Of course it couldn't...the zone wasn't allowed at that time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd also like to add in that the fact that Mike Brown only has a 4-0 sweep on his Finals resume means jack squat.

We have a veteran team that knows how to win and should be able to handle the bright lights. We don't need a coach for "championship experience". That's what we needed back when we re-hired Phil. These guys have now been through enough together that they don't need to be coddled and babied to greatness. Fisher, Kobe, Pau and Odom have tons of experience in big games - we do not need any particular coach for this. We need Mike Brown to get these guys to utilize each other's strengths and play with an undying passion to outwork their opponents - something that we didn't have this season.

To be honest, I don't believe that a championship-caliber team can wear themselves out in the regular season. I don't want to have the mindset that we'll take it easy in the regular season and save our energy for the playoffs. That creates an atmosphere of arrogance and a false sense of security. In order to win titles, you need to habituate yourself to giving 100% effort every second on the court, and you need to make a habit out of beating the NBA's other top teams. The Lakers should always be striving to have the best record in the league because playing at 100% in the regular season is the only way to prepare yourself for playing at 100% in the postseason. There's no such thing as "flipping the switch". In this respect, I'm sort of saying that we need Mike Brown more for what he can do in the regular season than what he can do in the playoffs.

Yes, I understand that going hard for 82 games can result in injuries. However, the way to mitigate that risk is not by pulling on Kobe and Gasol's reins...it's by adding depth to the team! I want to see a team next year that has 5-6 legitimate options off of the bench. That means making the most out of our second round picks, using both our MLE and BAE, and maybe even using our trade exception. A deeper rotation will not only translate into less stress on the court for Kobe (since he'll have more guys who he can trust to score), it will also create a better atmosphere for the entire team because more guys will feel as though they're contributing. You read the exit interviews this year - we had too many guys like Luke Walton whose only comments after the season were that they wished they could have been able to be a bigger part of the team. That's not good for team chemistry. I'm not saying that these guys should have played - I'm saying that we need to get more guys who can!

The two teams in the Finals this year have two very different make-ups. Miami is a team made up of 3 stars and a bunch of crappy and totally replaceable parts. The Mavericks are a team led by one star who's surrounded by reliable and deadly options. When the Lakers are at their best, their make-up is a combination of these two formulas. We need our two stars to play to their potential, but be surrounded by 6-8 guys who can pick up the slack if they don't. If we get a roster that can provide Kobe and Pau with more options, and Mike Brown gets us to play the kind of defense that our personnel has the potential to play, we will beat Miami in the Finals next year and win #17.

By the end of next season...
Kobe Bryant: 33
Pau Gasol: 31
Lamar Odom: 32
Ron Artest: 32
Andrew Bynum: 24

We sure as hell are not too old. Talk to me in 2 years about that.


----------

